# Dx help - small posterior disk bulges



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 26, 2012)

What Dx code are we using for a bulging disk.

pt was in mva doc says "small posterior disk bulges" cervical

cant seem to find anything 

Thank You!!


----------



## maryanneheath (Jan 26, 2012)

Mornin'

I think the closest you are going to get is 722.0.  Either that or the unspecified 722.91.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 26, 2012)

*I go w/ 722.0*
Published in Orthopedic Coding Alert, November 2004

Question: My surgeon's operative report says,”_*Mild central disk bulge at L4-5*_ with facet and ligamentum flavum hypertrophy.” Which ICD-9 code should I use for this?

Missouri Subscriber

Answer: *Your best bet is code 722.10 (Displacement of thoracic or lumbar intervertebral disk without myelopathy; lumbar intervertebral disk without myelopathy)*. Also report 724.8 (Other symptoms referable to back) to indicate the facet hypertrophy.

The “mild central disk bulge” indicates displacement of the disk. You can assume that the physician examined a lumbar disk because he documented it at “L4-5,” and “L” indicates lumbar.


----------



## jdemar (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I agree with cervical 722.0; and also for others I use lumbar 722.10, and thoracic  722.11.


----------

